# Anubias question



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Do anubias' need to be tied to a rock in order to properly attach to it? For example, I have one good chunk of it tucked securely between two rocks and another chunk between a rock and the substrate (but not buried in the substrate).. will these eventually attach to the rocks, or should I really get some string and tie them on? Also, how long does it take them to attach.. a few weeks, months, longer?

Thanks


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

if you have tucked it in between the rocks nice and snug, you don't need to tie it. the only reason of tying anubias is because it will float around. my past anubias grew very fast because of EI dosing and CO2 so you can never really tell how long they will anchor themselves on their surroundings. it depends on how fast they grow. 

i had a petite anubias in the past that i put in a low light tank. it took almost a month to anchor itself.


----------

